# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  ماذا هناك يا منتدى الجماهير

## محمد خيرى

*لينا فترة بنسأل الحاصل شنو فى منتدى جماهير المريخ ولا أحد يجيب
نحن عشاق المنتديات نعتبر منتديات الزعيييييم حوشنا الكبير ولا نستغنى 
ياريت احد يورينا الحاصل شنووو هل السيرفس اتغير والناس ما عارفه
افيدووووووووووونا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتدى الجماهير انتهت استضافته منذ اكثر من ثلاثة سنوات وتوقف من وقتها
كل المنتديات توقفت الا منبر اونلاينبفضل جهود ادارته ممثلة في مرهف وعبد المنعم خليفة وبقية الاخوان مازال مستمر في العمل

*

----------

